
What server architecture solutions do startups use? - echo_nevada1
I am a primarily Python developer who works with fairly larger clients. We use AWS as our main infrastructure for load-balancing, networking, app servers, celery&#x2F;redis servers, Postgres on RDS, etc<p>For full blown Test&#x2F;Stage &amp; Scalable Prod deployments for even our small&#x2F;med projects this is costing between $1-3k a month.<p>I&#x27;m curious how startups handle these costs. You can spin up a Digital Ocean droplet for ~$25, Heroku for something similar. Do people do this and just cram Django&#x2F;Celery&#x2F;Redis&#x2F;Postgres&#x2F;Node (or their equivalents) all on the same server and go with it?
======
techdragon
I use the same stack most of the time in my professional work and I'm
currently looking heavily at kubernetes to reduce the "size" of my smallest
working deployment for complex systems.

Instead of rolling several AWS autoscale groups or elastic beanstalk
deployments, I'll simply deploy one autoscaling kubernetes cluster using the
well supported tools for doing so, and then leverage the best of what AWS
provides such as RDS, EBS, and most importantly for future rapid prototyping
EFS, adding EFS as a shared flat file system across multiple automatically
scaling docker containers is extremely effective for testing out ideas without
the complexity of using S3. The unix philosophy of "it's all files" but at
massive scales.

------
marenkay
From personal experience: a large DO instance safely gets you through for the
first paying customers to the point where you need more power. You can make
your First million with a 200$ hosting bill.

The decisive point isn’t resources anyway, but reaching a size we’re
compliance laws and quality standards force you to invest in large scale
architecture

